# McKinney TX, young BT male



## lnsmdove (Oct 12, 2009)

This gorgeous boy was posted to my facebook page. He is at Collin County Animal Services. This is a kill shelter but they are extremely rescue friendly and have wonderful transportation connections, so please let's get this handsome guy out of there. I broke my phone and am waiting on FEDEX so haven't called yet.


here is the contact info. 
*DeDe Boozer-Whitcombe's Photos - Collin County Animal Services Animals in Danger*

*Photo 35 of 69 Back to Album · DeDe's Photos · DeDe's Profile*


Previous
Next
Click on people's faces in the photo to tag them. 
DeDe will be asked to approve all tags before others can see them.





277678

German Shepherd Dog: A dog on hold in McKinney, TX 
Large • Adult • Male 

Found @ FM 1777, 1-15-11
******************************************
For more information~or to rescue/adopt pls contact
Collin County Animal Services and you MUST USE ID NUMBER WHEN INQUIRING ABOUT ANIMAL NOT NAME!
McKinney, TX
972-547-7292 
[email protected]
or Lisa Drummonds
972-547-7298
[email protected]
**if you can help this baby pls contact shelter directly** 

They don't don't do big vet workup, but usually provide current shots. Great folks at this shelter.

Susan D


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

He is cute! They have a hold him currently. I will keep my eye on him! I love about 15 - 20 mins away.


----------



## lnsmdove (Oct 12, 2009)

*re: hold*

Glad you wrote, "hold" at this shelter does not mean the dog is safe. They do not adopt all dogs to general public. These dogs are on a temporary hold. They may at some point turn the "held" dogs over to ASPCA which is no kill, but I'm told it is way overpopulated and understaffed. Not a real good situation, I'm told. I have not been to that shelter, so have no personal knowledge. It's a weird situation, but works for them. Collin acs "hold" only means dogs haven't been determined to be adoptable yet. Quite a few go as "release" to rescue only. And they are great with working with the rescue groups. No fees, ususally temperament tested and shots are given. They don't spay or neuter but do require contract.

They will adopt out of state too. I have contacts with their transport folks that work with Pilots for Paws that help them with long distance transport. I can help with transport within the state of Texas. Local GSD rescues are all packed to the gills. I just adopted an ACD from Collin ACS, whose PTS date was put off 3x. They're pretty flexible if they know a rescue group is working on a specific dog.

I'm about 180 miles from this shelter, but know lots and lots of great folks in the area. My new phone came, but I have to charge it for 6 hours. For anyone that had my number, it hasn't changed. I'll help in any way I can.

Susan D


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Good Shepherd rescue is watching him.


----------



## lnsmdove (Oct 12, 2009)

Emoore said:


> Good Shepherd rescue is watching him.


Yay!! Hope this cutie finds his forever family soon.

Susan D, Grace GSD and her new little buddy Zoe ACD


----------



## KatieStanley (Apr 27, 2010)

He looks like a sweet guy


----------

